# copiah creek ride july 5,6,an7th



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will be a copiah creek for 4th of july ride come by an shoot the breeze, look for the BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ banner, see you there


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to riding with y'all again Rick. It should be a good time. 

----that is all---


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been wanting to get back over and ride Copiah creek again. We may try and make this one.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the more the merrier come on by

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------



2010Bruterider said:


> I'm looking forward to riding with y'all again Rick. It should be a good time.
> 
> ----that is all---


hope so thats whats its all about, did you get the pipe installed


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Not yet. I sent it to hmf for a repacking. Lol. It came in a couple of days ago. I'll have it on by that weekend, for sure.

----that is all---


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's almost time Rick. What time are you guys getting to the park Friday? My daughter and son n law are talking like they are going to make it this time. He's finally off work when we're riding. I hope it rains this week, like they are predicting. the park was a little dry sunday when I went.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

al ,said they would be setting up sometime thrusday, i am trying to get up with another member to see if they want me to pull there stuff there ,will be friday early be fore i show


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang my crew already made ride plans at red creek this weekend ....i havent been to copiah yet, wen u plannin another ride at copiah this summer? Or do u kno?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do not really know, my son (al) works out of state ,an i only ride mostly when they come in ,but our next club ride will probly where ever the next cmr event will be held, or red creek,come on up to copiah, tell them its an adventure, the wooded trails are great, an mud enought for everyone ,an i cannot say enought about the creek super nice,


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Man imma make a trip up there this summer ha it aint far from me ...idk why i aint been


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

right now, i'm planning on showing up Friday morning myself. I'll see you there Rick.
Caleb, give me a shout when you want to ride. CCC is only 30 minutes down the rode from me (if that) We go at least once a month. Like Rmax said, the creek great. You can wash off and cool down at the same time.


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

How do u get there I may come over to ride been wanting to try it out I'm gone to be in Natchez this weekend


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

its georgetown intersectionhwy 28 east an hwy 27 south , the park just south of town (intersection) should be signs up


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We will be there tomorrow about 11, look for my ranger maybe hard to miss it LOL.


----------

